# Sex: Dendrobates Leucomelas



## Nicholas

If you have some Dendrobates Leucomelas and you know what sex they are. Could you post some pictures of them. I have searched Google and Dendroboard. But surprisingly, not many pictures are out with sexed leuc's ...

I just want a good reference to look at with known sexed leuc's so i can start comparing known sexed frogs with my frogs. So I can use this as a reference.

Matter of fact. this would be a good thread to start I do not believe anyone has started. A sex reference with pictures of known sexed frogs. People can use to compare frogs with and determine sex. 


Pictures Please!!!


Here are 2 of my 3 Leuc's the 3rd one always runs and hide's

they are between 5 and 6 months old.

For ID purpose's the names are "1spot" "2spot" and "3spot" reference to the large spotting on the tops of the heads. so from here on out i will use this marking system to ID...



Here is 1 spot








































And here is 3 spot.















































So what do you think? 
1spot and 3 spot bothe males ? females ? or is one a male and one a female... I have absolutely no clue.

I wish 2spot let me take photographs but he/she dont want to play...




R.I.P. Odd spot. little sucker got out 4 days ago and the cat got ahold of him/her. I am still heart broken.


----------



## zBrinks

Nick,

At that age, it is not going to be apparent what sex is what in D. leucomelas. You may hear calling from males at that age (I've heard calling in 5 1/2 month old leucs before), but that is not a sure thing. 

At around a year old, it is pretty obvious visually as to what sex is what. Females tend to be a bit larger body wise, and much more 'pear shaped', especially after a few weeks of a wet cycle. 

I would just continue to let them be for another 6 months or so before you start worrying what sex they are.


----------



## smilexelectric

i have a video of mine actuallly courting pm me if you want the video. dunno how much help it would be


----------



## JL-Exotics

Just FYI - In my experience, leucs are really difficult to sex even as adults so it probably won't do you a ton of good to have pictures. Yes, for a lot of darts - but leucs are just plain tough. In some cases the females will be a little bigger then the males, but it's only really noticable when they sit right next to each other. You'll probably have to sit tight until one starts calling (should be any time now for you) and then use that known male as your yard stick for comparisons. I pretty much rely on calling and body language with the leucs, and even that is hit and miss.

Some people say they can tell.... but I'm not one of those people. So don't feel bad if your not one of those people either.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Nicholas

I have not heard any calling so this make's me want to ask this question.

When 5 to 6 months old... how likely is it they will call ? is it hit or miss ? will some not call until 12 months ? how can i encourage calling ? i heard if i play a recorded call they may answer...


(Honestly i am just afraid they are all female, they all look pretty chubby and i only feed 2 times a week)


----------



## smilexelectric

Ive heard of males not calling until 12 to 16 months im pretty sure sometimes even longer. I heard my leucs call at about 8 months. It seems more often at younger age though.

I can usually get a good idea at a young age now.

second to last pic is lookin like a male to me. Need some better body shots for the others though.


----------



## Boondoggle

My Leucs didn't start calling until about 12 months...my female wasn't receptive for about 6 months after that. I couldn't really tell which was which by body shape until a little after that. The females in my experience tend to be fatter and more pear shaped, but like Jeremy said, it's pretty difficult to tell if they are not side by side. Also, they ways they differ are hard to pick up on a 2 dimensional photo. 

Give a year and you ought to know.


----------



## smilexelectric

I bought my leucs off joshs frogs he said the parents to my female were breeding early. My male called at 8 months and the female was receptive at 12. They are breeding but with no eggs for about 4 months lol. Early breeding comes with an expense I guess.


----------



## Nicholas

Okay i got new pictures...

If anyone wants to take a shot at trying to Sex my leuc's go ahead...


1spot.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





































2spot-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





















































3spot--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------













































All Spots---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




































































Please post replies like:

1spot 2spot or 3spot are males/females...

or like 1spot = male ect...

counting pictures is just kind of a daunting task...


----------



## smilexelectric

3 spot looks like a male
one spot is lookin like a male.
2 spot looks like a female


----------



## Nicholas

smilexelectric said:


> 3 spot looks like a male
> one spot is lookin like a male.
> 2 spot looks like a female


See this just blows my mind!!! How in the #%!! can you tell!!

lol they all look the same to me, But if i HAD to guess I would say 2 & 3 spot are females and 1spot is male...

Maybe someone with a GOD AWFUL amount of Leuc experience will look at these pictures and give explanation as to why they think that maybe i will be getter at guessing...



I started playing Leuc's calling the other day off and on hoping that IF i do have a male or heck... 3 males it will coax them into calling... 

It was quite interested to watch... when i first started playing it 3spot went nuts climbing all over the glass 1 spot went nuts hoping around the terrarium and 2 spot did what it always did... got scared and went into hiding...


----------



## smilexelectric

females sides(belly sides) tend to be more round even when body is fully extended. males body shapes are thinner and they arnt as long as females. I can always tell my female from my male even if not side by side. she is just alot bigger than him.

heres a video of my leucs getting it on, of course shes on top. see the size differences im talking about?

http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm459/smilexelectric/?action=view&current=MVI_0979.flv

ignore my commentary lol!


----------



## Nicholas

Wow she's a big'un... she must be filled with eggs.

It is hard to see at first due to the angle... but after i bit i was able to focus on the two frogs and yes there is quite a size difference. I'm guessing my guys or girls or both are just a little young. Two of them are OOTW mid Febuary, and one is early Febuary... Guess i still have to keep waiting. 

Man.... I wish i knew what i had sex wise. 

Thanks alot for the posts everyone.


----------



## smilexelectric

i wish she was full of eggs... shes just giving me jelly mass


----------



## dendro-dude

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd Try playing Leucamelas calls


----------

